# I'm entering Gran Fondo 100 miler ...how bad is Bear Mtn ascent?



## inspectormorse

Hey there,

I'm entering the Gran Fondo in NY in May. How bad is the climb towards Bear Mountain? is it something that can be conquered with a compact gear and high cadence on the small chainring?


----------



## blitespeed

Yes, it is a steady climb, more so than a severely steep one .


----------



## NJBiker72

IMO, it is not the worst climb in the Fondo, just the longest. What you need to handle it depends on your fitness level, but more endurance than brute strength. 

Enjoy the ride, I am going back for a second year. Maybe I will see you. I will be in a Gran Fondo jersey.


----------



## inspectormorse

Thanks. It should be nice. I'm looking forward to this 5 mile ascent . . . hopefully it's not raining because it's not going to be pleasant going downhill


----------



## inspectormorse

NJBiker will they have clear directions on how to get to the GW bridge start line . . . I read an article on bicycling.com or was it another magazine, but the writer said he had a hard time finding the path to get to GW bridge from the Manhattan. 

In your experience, is everything posted clearly and visibly?

I hear the race ends in weehawken NJ. Is there like public transportation (bus/metro train that allows bike to get back into NY)?


----------



## NJBiker72

I think there is a ferry back from Weehawken.

I parked in Weehawken and rode over the bridge to the start. Good way to warm up. I was with a couple of friends but there were people directing traffic on the NY side. Plus lots of riders going the same way. Got into a group with some of the organizers. 

The ride was nice. Really hoping for better weather. Last year was bad. Doing it solo this year so going to try and really nail it. 

Where are you coming from? Unless you are already in the city, the NJ approach is probably easier. I would rather have a short warm up ride in the am than crawling home after leaving it all out there at the end of the day. 

If you are local, also try some of the prep rides from Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee.


----------



## blitespeed

Last year GFNY had arrangements with NY waterways across Hudson River to 34St..
No charge to riders and their bikes. 
Worked out pretty nicely.


----------



## inspectormorse

I'm coming from northern virginia near Washington, DC. I know there are hotels in Paramus . . . is that sort of near the GW bridge, or is just better to get lodging in Manhattan instead and just ride through.

By the way, how is the 2 day expo that's included with registration? any free goodies?


----------



## inspectormorse

oh nice, that's awesome.


----------



## geomoney

Paramus is a 15 minute ride to the GWB......as long as there is no traffic.


----------



## blitespeed

Logistics to GFNY are kinda tricky.
One year I stayed in Ft. Lee and rode across GW to start.
One year I had a neighbor drop me off in the vicinity of start.
Last year I was going to park in a garage, but found a spot on the street (Broadway in the 180's)


----------



## inspectormorse

is there a bike path or you share road with cars?


----------



## NJBiker72

inspectormorse said:


> I'm coming from northern virginia near Washington, DC. I know there are hotels in Paramus . . . is that sort of near the GW bridge, or is just better to get lodging in Manhattan instead and just ride through.
> 
> By the way, how is the 2 day expo that's included with registration? any free goodies?


The expo is nothing great. Really just a few goodies mostly for sale. You have to go to get your registration I think. If I was coming from out of town just for the ride, I would stay in Weehawken or Hoboken. Paramus still requires a drive. I guess you could ride but really wouldn't know the way. I was not a cyclist when living in that area. 

I know there is a W in Hoboken but not sure you want to be partying before the Fondo, might be fun after though. I think there is a Sheraton at Lincoln Harbor in Weehawken. That would be a short ride from the finish. And a Homewood Suites in Edgewater Town Center is right along the route (after the timed part). Actually that would probably be my suggestion for just doing the ride. Some decent food options and easy enough to get into the city for the expo. Closer to the start too. 

Staying in the city, you would not really want to stay near the start which is more or less in Washington Heights. If you stay in the city, maybe the Empire Hotel or really anything on the West Side.


----------



## inspectormorse

Great thanks. I will definitely consider hotel in NJ or NY on westside. Yeah probably won't stay in Paramus.


----------



## blitespeed

Also...
there is long term / overnight parking at the ferry terminal in Weehawken.
In 2012 I left a car there (within 200 yards of the finish) and had a nice clean exit.


----------



## NJBiker72

blitespeed said:


> Also...
> there is long term / overnight parking at the ferry terminal in Weehawken.
> In 2012 I left a car there (within 200 yards of the finish) and had a nice clean exit.


That is where I parked too. Definitely a good spot. Although that Homewood sounds real good.


----------



## 9W9W

Paramus is nowhere near the GWB. It is a 10-15 minute ride by car and not by bicycle. There are no bike paths from Paramus and you have to cycle through half a dozen towns to get to the bridge. Paramus is due west from the start line and north west from the finish line. There is a Sherat

On the NY side, you're in upper Manhattan. On the NJ side the bridge empties out into a town called Fort Lee. Strictly Bicycles is right there on the route and you can certainly give them a call and ask about logistics. 

I recently used Air B&B to stay in a home for a few days, for less than the price of a hotel you may be able to get a place right in Weehawken...or a place in Manhattan for a bit more. You may want to consider this in lieu of chain hotels, because those rental properties are everywhere. 

Weehawken terminal ferry parking early early AM is golden.. you'd be able to stay anywhere and the ride to the finish line isn't long... a couple of miles up river road, a 500ft climb to the bridge and then across.


----------



## geomoney

My bad, I meant a 15 minute drive by car. Traffic being the major consideration of course.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

I am no expert, but I have watched a few YouTube videos. 

My basic understanding of the science of climbing. The lighter you and your bike are the better. Then you focus on staying aerobic, specifically staying out of anaerobic states as much as possible. Most professional climbers run a compact ring and keep their rpms as high as possible. They stay seated until they need to make a dash. So conquering a climb is actually easier with a smaller chainring and proper training. 

If you have thick thighs and calves (and don't look like Froome), like to run or bike short distances as fast as possible, then you might be more suited for a big ring. At least that's what the experts seem to say. 

I'm sure you can find someone at a place like Strictly Cycles or Toga to get you the proper rear cassette for your fitness and size.


----------



## NJBiker72

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> I am no expert, but I have watched a few YouTube videos.
> 
> My basic understanding of the science of climbing. The lighter you and your bike are the better. Then you focus on staying aerobic, specifically staying out of anaerobic states as much as possible. Most professional climbers run a compact ring and keep their rpms as high as possible. They stay seated until they need to make a dash. So conquering a climb is actually easier with a smaller chainring and proper training.
> 
> If you have thick thighs and calves (and don't look like Froome), like to run or bike short distances as fast as possible, then you might be more suited for a big ring. At least that's what the experts seem to say.
> 
> I'm sure you can find someone at a place like Strictly Cycles or Toga to get you the proper rear cassette for your fitness and size.


I think most of this is correct. Someone here posted a great article on efficient climbing. 

Some things I took from that, personal experience and advice from better riders than myself.

1. Stay seated when you can. Spin up the hill. Especially true for longer climbs like Bear. 
2. When you stand. Stand over the cranks. Use your weight. 
3. Before standing shift to a slightly harder gear. 

Bear really is not bad. It is the climb after it where I saw a lot of people walking last year. Of course they may have been tired from Bear.


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm entering the Gran Fondo in NY in May. How bad is the climb towards Bear Mountain? is it something that can be conquered with a compact gear and high cadence on the small chainring?


It's a very tough century if you don't train. I did it last year after training for a semi-intense six weeks, riding 3 times a week. IF you start training now and follow a sensible plan you will do fine. Questions about compact gearing and hgh cadence, are some-what mis-placed. It sounds like you are weighing how much equipment can compensate for the motor not being ship shape and bristol fashion. Just train and worry less about what you are riding.


----------



## inspectormorse

I've done 50 miles today with poweroutput for the 3hours at 200 watts. I think I'll be fine but I'm doing more long distance rids from now till May.


----------



## NJBiker72

inspectormorse said:


> I've done 50 miles today with poweroutput for the 3hours at 200 watts. I think I'll be fine but I'm doing more long distance rids from now till May.


Add 10% per week. You will be fine in no time. Last yesr this was my secondary early season goal after an 80 mile gravel ride. This was kind of a step down that a friend wanted to do. This year it is my main focus but between the weather and time it is less focus than I should have.

Practice hills too. Particularly long hills for Bear. What I didnin the winter was to use Sufferfest The Hunted on my trainer and do a hill repeat after the 20 minute climb session.


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> I've done 50 miles today with poweroutput for the 3hours at 200 watts. I think I'll be fine but I'm doing more long distance rids from now till May.


A good 50+ mile route is going up River Road to Piermont, then continuing North up Tweed/Bradley where you can turn into Nyack or continue toward Rockland Lake before heading back. At this time of year with 6 months to go before Fondo this route should provide sufficient challenge to prepare. As we head into March I'd suggest building more longer rides into the mix including Bear Mountain a few times into the mix just so your body is familiar with the four mile stint from 9W to the top.

The short 50+ route has 4,000 feet elevation gain too.


----------



## robdamanii

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> I am no expert, but I have watched a few YouTube videos.
> 
> My basic understanding of the science of climbing. The lighter you and your bike are the better. Then you focus on staying aerobic, specifically staying out of anaerobic states as much as possible. Most professional climbers run a compact ring and keep their rpms as high as possible. They stay seated until they need to make a dash. So conquering a climb is actually easier with a smaller chainring and proper training.
> 
> If you have thick thighs and calves (and don't look like Froome), like to run or bike short distances as fast as possible, then you might be more suited for a big ring. At least that's what the experts seem to say.
> 
> I'm sure you can find someone at a place like Strictly Cycles or Toga to get you the proper rear cassette for your fitness and size.


Incorrect: most "professional climbers" run standard gearing unless they are tackling a monster like the Zoncolon.
Incorrect: most "professional climbers" have their own specific climbing style, either in or out of the saddle. See Chris Horner as an out of the saddle guy.
Incorrect: "if you have thick....you might be more suited to a big ring." If you're more FIT, you may be suited to a larger chainring.

You want to be good at climbing? Drop weight off your body and increase your threshold. That's how you "stay aerobic": you raise the amount of work you can do while still relying on your aerobic metabolism to power you. Everything else is just about finding the technique that works for you specifically. Gearing is very personal. Standing or seated climbing technique is very personal. The cadence at which you are most efficient is very personal.

My suggestion is minimal gearing for bear mountain is 39/25. And start doing 20 minute threshold intervals to work on simulating climbs like that.


----------



## NJBiker72

Trek_5200 said:


> A good 50+ mile route is going up River Road to Piermont, then continuing North up Tweed/Bradley where you can turn into Nyack or continue toward Rockland Lake before heading back. At this time of year with 6 months to go before Fondo this route should provide sufficient challenge to prepare. As we head into March I'd suggest building more longer rides into the mix including Bear Mountain a few times into the mix just so your body is familiar with the four mile stint from 9W to the top.
> 
> The short 50+ route has 4,000 feet elevation gain too.


I believe the OP said he was from Northern VA so climbing Bear as a prep is likely not a good option. 

Even being in north/central NJ it is a pain to get to and frankly the surrounding roads are not much fun. 

That said the point is a good one. Find localclimbs that may have similar profiles to the ones in the Fondo. Last year I did a fair portion of the NJ Fondo route to prep for the NY ride as they were closer. Did also do one of the Fondo training rides and will probably do one this year but not critical. 

Not familiar with cycling in your area but maybe ask some local shops or try and join some tough group rides. The LBS by me has rides that leave me as drained as a Fondo.


----------



## Trek_5200

robdamanii said:


> Incorrect: most "professional climbers" run standard gearing unless they are tackling a monster like the Zoncolon.
> Incorrect: most "professional climbers" have their own specific climbing style, either in or out of the saddle. See Chris Horner as an out of the saddle guy.
> Incorrect: "if you have thick....you might be more suited to a big ring." If you're more FIT, you may be suited to a larger chainring.
> 
> You want to be good at climbing? Drop weight off your body and increase your threshold. That's how you "stay aerobic": you raise the amount of work you can do while still relying on your aerobic metabolism to power you. Everything else is just about finding the technique that works for you specifically. Gearing is very personal. Standing or seated climbing technique is very personal. The cadence at which you are most efficient is very personal.
> 
> My suggestion is minimal gearing for bear mountain is 39/25. And start doing 20 minute threshold intervals to work on simulating climbs like that.


First and foremost it's the motor, not the chassis. Focus on improving your endurance and building up your legs. The choices the pros make are secondary to training as they will readily admit.


----------



## robdamanii

Trek_5200 said:


> First and foremost it's the motor, not the chassis. Focus on improving your endurance and building up your legs. The choices the pros make are secondary to training as they will readily admit.


Allow me to repeat: 


> ou want to be good at climbing? Drop weight off your body and increase your threshold. That's how you "stay aerobic": you raise the amount of work you can do while still relying on your aerobic metabolism to power you. Everything else is just about finding the technique that works for you specifically.


----------



## dkilburn

Good Morning,
Get fit for the ride. Suggest ride this distance to the west of your area. I'm sure the Blue Ridge mountains would have this type of riding terrain. You & your group could do so pre rides to get your fitness in place.

Gearing, not sure what use at this time. You could try a 50/34 with 11-28. Should make you go over most all hill in the Hudson Valley if your fit. You need to be fit.

Make sure you are fit to ride a 100 mile with no physical problems.

Not sure of your goals. 
Keep riding the distance or over distance to get ready. 
Again, I would think you could find a few places to the west and a little south of you to try some pre rides. 

Keep working to get fitness to the proper level.
Start now to get ready.

.


----------



## inspectormorse

thanks for the advice. I think the site just posted the 10 week training schedule. I'll try my best to follow that. Otherwise, I'll have to incorporate 1 long 80 mile ride each week or every 2 weeks then do tempo and intervals.


----------



## NJBiker72

inspectormorse said:


> thanks for the advice. I think the site just posted the 10 week training schedule. I'll try my best to follow that. Otherwise, I'll have to incorporate 1 long 80 mile ride each week or every 2 weeks then do tempo and intervals.


At this point 80 is more than you need to be at. Great if you are but we still have 5 months. Don't burn out.


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> thanks for the advice. I think the site just posted the 10 week training schedule. I'll try my best to follow that. Otherwise, I'll have to incorporate 1 long 80 mile ride each week or every 2 weeks then do tempo and intervals.


i trained for it last year and have read the plan. it seems to me as over-kill. The important thing is to start training as early as you can, combining long and short rides, and making sure to include tough hills since the fondo course will have significant elevation gains during the 100 miles.


----------



## inspectormorse

by the way, how will they manage queuing cyclists up per age group? is it just best just to start in the way way back or would you not advise that? I have average speed of 17.5 mph in 50 miles with 2500 ft+ elevation in my neck of the woods. Are there alot of crashes in the back in this granfondo as they are in category 5 races?


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> by the way, how will they manage queuing cyclists up per age group? is it just best just to start in the way way back or would you not advise that? I have average speed of 17.5 mph in 50 miles with 2500 ft+ elevation in my neck of the woods. Are there alot of crashes in the back in this granfondo as they are in category 5 races?


Last year was my first Fondo. Found that everyone tried to race out of the gate, without regard to their ability to finish or the realization that it's not really practical to make much headway in the beginning. I'm a little slower than you, but found myself passing a great many people between Nyack and the top of Bear Mountain. Unfortunately I wasn't in myself the best of shape, so I myself slowed down for the last 50 miles. Should do better this year, as I've been training all year with more climbs and distance.


----------



## inspectormorse

thanks are the food stations really packed? also how many water bottles do they give you?

how's the food at the end of the race.

speaking of the people going out too fast, I think that will occur even more this year as they are timing all portions of the race. hopefully this doesn't translate into crashes.


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> thanks are the food stations really packed? also how many water bottles do they give you?
> 
> how's the food at the end of the race.
> 
> speaking of the people going out too fast, I think that will occur even more this year as they are timing all portions of the race. hopefully this doesn't translate into crashes.


Water was not a problem. Food is so-so, but nobody rides for the food. They had enough stuff to eat, so that bonking was a non-issue.


----------



## NJBiker72

inspectormorse said:


> by the way, how will they manage queuing cyclists up per age group? is it just best just to start in the way way back or would you not advise that? I have average speed of 17.5 mph in 50 miles with 2500 ft+ elevation in my neck of the woods. Are there alot of crashes in the back in this granfondo as they are in category 5 races?


Did not see any crashes last year, heard one near the start. And heard about a couple more. Seemed like less than in the NJ Fondo, which is amazing considering the conditions of last year's NY Fondo.

That said the start is really crowded. I started near the back because I wanted to ride with a couple of friends (ended up getting split up in the mass start anyway). I would say start as far up as you are allowed unless you are with very compatible riders (the three of us were varying speeds) or are not interested in the overall time.


----------



## NJBiker72

Trek_5200 said:


> Last year was my first Fondo. Found that everyone tried to race out of the gate, without regard to their ability to finish or the realization that it's not really practical to make much headway in the beginning. I'm a little slower than you, but found myself passing a great many people between Nyack and the top of Bear Mountain. Unfortunately I wasn't in myself the best of shape, so I myself slowed down for the last 50 miles. Should do better this year, as I've been training all year with more climbs and distance.



I agree. A lot of people were burnt by the top of Bear. I started slow waiting/slow pedalling and really passed a lot of people going up Bear and then the next two climbs there were people getting off the bikes. 

I was spent at the end. Could barely get the car, but it felt good.


----------



## NJBiker72

inspectormorse said:


> thanks are the food stations really packed? also how many water bottles do they give you?
> 
> how's the food at the end of the race.
> 
> speaking of the people going out too fast, I think that will occur even more this year as they are timing all portions of the race. hopefully this doesn't translate into crashes.


They give one bottle but take as many as you want to carry.

Food was among the worst of any group ride I have been on. That said it was enough to sustain you. I did hear that they ran out in 2012 so maybe keep a gel or two in your pockets. 

BTW, they timed the entire ride last year too. It makes it difficult to ride with a group compared to other Fondos. On the other hand, since I tip the scales at 170, being timed on something other than climbs is nice too.


----------



## inspectormorse

really that bad, the food was that bad? i guess they have to skimp somewhere


----------



## inspectormorse

wow, i guess i'll start slow then find a pack with similar speeds.

thanks.


----------



## easyridernyc

the long one isn't that bad if you don't try to race up; spin spin spin and you'll be fine, hydrate and pace yourself, a hundred miles is a long way on the bike. and if you start out too quickly, you wont have anything left for the way back. and finishing up will, truly, be a *****.

the big hill is tricky, though. mostly cause once you get over you go down some nice little descents. problem is those descents become ascents on the way back. and a couple of them kinda suck, they've gotten me pretty good a couple times. you really have to discipline yourself not to go too fast, to conserve enough energy to get all the way through. again, start too fast, and soon enough, you will be finished. before you want to be. 

thanks for reminding me, though, i have done the bear but not in fondo fashion. i think i might sign up for this one...


----------



## roomrestriction

I'm looking to do this ride, I'm moving away from NY in June and figure this would be a great thing to do before I leave, as I haven't done it before . However, I'm unfortunately going to be out of town until Saturday evening, and I saw on the website that registration needs to be picked up in Saturday or Friday at the expo. Does anyone know if there is any way to pick up a registration late or early??


----------



## blitespeed

roomrestriction said:


> Does anyone know if there is any way to pick up a registration late or early??


In the 3 years they've held the event, packet pickup at the expo (fri or sat) was mandatory. No day of event pickup. But try to contact the organizers to see if they can accomodate you.


----------



## roomrestriction

Thanks! I'm going to see if if I can pick up earlier that week, perhaps Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Rob T

*Hotel*



inspectormorse said:


> I'm coming from northern virginia near Washington, DC. I know there are hotels in Paramus . . . is that sort of near the GW bridge, or is just better to get lodging in Manhattan instead and just ride through.
> 
> By the way, how is the 2 day expo that's included with registration? any free goodies?



If you can find hotel in Weehawken area (if that is where finish is) that would be best, however take a look at the Teaneck Marriott at Glenpointe. It is very nice hotel and very close to the GW Bridge. I live in North Jersey and it is great meeting spot where you can meet friends from other locations, park your car and travel together into the city or Yankee games. It's right off Rt. 95. Also I have been inside and it is very nice!


----------



## NJBiker72

Rob T said:


> If you can find hotel in Weehawken area (if that is where finish is) that would be best, however take a look at the Teaneck Marriott at Glenpointe. It is very nice hotel and very close to the GW Bridge. I live in North Jersey and it is great meeting spot where you can meet friends from other locations, park your car and travel together into the city or Yankee games. It's right off Rt. 95. Also I have been inside and it is very nice!


They moved the finish this year. It is in Fort Lee/Englewood Cliffs just North of the Bridge. Otherwise I would agree with Weehawken or Edgewater. Still think Edgewater would be a good choice. Homewood Suites especially. But might be something closer now.


----------



## Trek_5200

Rob T said:


> If you can find hotel in Weehawken area (if that is where finish is) that would be best, however take a look at the Teaneck Marriott at Glenpointe. It is very nice hotel and very close to the GW Bridge. I live in North Jersey and it is great meeting spot where you can meet friends from other locations, park your car and travel together into the city or Yankee games. It's right off Rt. 95. Also I have been inside and it is very nice!


Smart move. I rode the Fondo last year. Finished it cold and wet.By the time I crossed the finish line I still needed to bike home to the West Side, so just rode straight over the G.W. and never saw Weehawken.


----------



## NJBiker72

Trek_5200 said:


> Smart move. I rode the Fondo last year. Finished it cold and wet.By the time I crossed the finish line I still needed to bike home to the West Side, so just rode straight over the G.W. and never saw Weehawken.


You did not miss much. I was exhausted. Ate something then barely made it to the car.


----------



## easyridernyc

NJBiker72 said:


> They moved the finish this year. It is in Fort Lee/Englewood Cliffs just North of the Bridge. Otherwise I would agree with Weehawken or Edgewater. Still think Edgewater would be a good choice. Homewood Suites especially. But might be something closer now.


hey nj what is closest/cleanest right over gw? im thinking about signing up, the ride to the gw is a good ten miles extra I might want to save myself the morning of the ride...isn't there one right there about halfway down the hill when you turn left off the bridge? thx


----------



## NJBiker72

easyridernyc said:


> hey nj what is closest/cleanest right over gw? im thinking about signing up, the ride to the gw is a good ten miles extra I might want to save myself the morning of the ride...isn't there one right there about halfway down the hill when you turn left off the bridge? thx


Right? Not sure what auto correct did for you. 

Not really that much of a Bergen County cyclist. I am in Union Cty and head west 95% of the time. 

That said doing the ride last year, we parked in Weehawken and rode up and over the bridge. Makes a nice little warm up. Ended up being about a 114 mile day overall. 

The bridge is tricky. Narrow path on the way over. Incredibly crowded mass start around a tight turn. They have talked about starting in Central Park but apparently the Commissioner won't have it. That said they should just start in Fort Lee.


----------



## stoked

OP- You should be more worried about your fluid and food intake along with salt tablets / endurolytes than the actual bear mtn climb itself. Don't forget to pace yourself also early on. If you go too hard early on your chances of bonking out will increase especially if it is a hot day.


----------



## NJBiker72

stoked said:


> OP- You should be more worried about your fluid and food intake along with salt tablets / endurolytes than the actual bear mtn climb itself. Don't forget to pace yourself also early on. If you go too hard early on your chances of bonking out will increase especially if it is a hot day.


They generally have enough food unless you are really bringing up the rear. That said I bring enough to get by if needed. 

Really what the OP should watch for on this one is having something left for the big climb after Bear. Bear is long but not hard. That said it can drain you. I saw quite a few with nothing left in the tank after walking the next climb.


----------



## Trek_5200

stoked said:


> OP- You should be more worried about your fluid and food intake along with salt tablets / endurolytes than the actual bear mtn climb itself. Don't forget to pace yourself also early on. If you go too hard early on your chances of bonking out will increase especially if it is a hot day.


Salt tablets are over-kill, same with electrolytes. Blame Gatorade and Brawndo for that. But drinking plenty of water and eating sufficiently are big musts. Bonking is no fun.


----------



## 1nterceptor

inspectormorse said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm entering the Gran Fondo in NY in May. How bad is the climb towards Bear Mountain? is it something that can be conquered with a compact gear and high cadence on the small chainring?


If you're a seasoned rider; you should be fine.
If a middle aged and overweight guy like me 
can do it twice; anybody can:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqxnkSjtNio&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyHUUMYED_c&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## inspectormorse

This was a great race. I finished under 7 hours . . . is that good. I had no training specific and I didn't know what to expect. Bear mountain is doable, but the hills after that are brutal.


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> This was a great race. I finished under 7 hours . . . is that good. I had no training specific and I didn't know what to expect. Bear mountain is doable, but the hills after that are brutal.


You can look at the race results on line and compare yourself against your gender, age group etc and see how you rank statistically. Whether it's good also depends on how hard you trained. I know someone who didn't train at all and did it in 7 hours, he could clearly improve.


----------



## inspectormorse

Thanks. I just checked. I'm in the top 50% for both overall and in age group. Is that good or not. The things I can improve is don't take 45 minutes overall in the break stations and get better at descending at high speeds. The latter is dangerous though and considering my conservative descending speed was 42mph... that's good enough for me.


----------



## NJBiker72

inspectormorse said:


> Thanks. I just checked. I'm in the top 50% for both overall and in age group. Is that good or not. The things I can improve is don't take 45 minutes overall in the break stations and get better at descending at high speeds. The latter is dangerous though and considering my conservative descending speed was 42mph... that's good enough for me.


I was around the same descending speed. Maybe 44. Then again I crashed last Monday on the upswing after a big descent and my shifting felt a little off, so I was more cautious than usual. Might have lost 10 seconds.


----------



## HyperSprite

I realize I probably should not have ridden 62 miles the day before _(but riding from Fort Lee through Time Square to the Expo, then down to Battery Park for lunch, a loop and a half of Central Park and back was worth it)_, should have gotten more than two hours of sleep and had a real breakfast but...

...all and all I got a 6:45 which was the best I could do on that day and gives me a goal for next time. I can live with that.

One funny thing somebody said to me as we were going up one of the climbs, I said "I think I might have started out too fast today" and he said "I think I might have started out too old". We both laughed as I slowly rode away.


----------



## Trek_5200

inspectormorse said:


> Thanks. I just checked. I'm in the top 50% for both overall and in age group. Is that good or not. The things I can improve is don't take 45 minutes overall in the break stations and get better at descending at high speeds. The latter is dangerous though and considering my conservative descending speed was 42mph... that's good enough for me.



Last year I did it in 8 hours. Basically hit a brick wall after coming down Bear Mountain. Did a fair amount of training over the past 12 months and improved that time by 90 minutes. While I understand many riders improve their time by pace-lining and letting others do the work for them, I chose a different path. Did a lot of hill training around Rockland inluding Bradley Tweed, Buckberg, Bear etc. I find the trick is to build up your endurance so you can ride strong to Bear and continue that pace until the finish line.


----------



## NJBiker72

Trek_5200 said:


> Last year I did it in 8 hours. Basically hit a brick wall after coming down Bear Mountain. Did a fair amount of training over the past 12 months and improved that time by 90 minutes. While I understand many riders improve their time by pace-lining and letting others do the work for them, I chose a different path. Did a lot of hill training around Rockland inluding Bradley Tweed, Buckberg, Bear etc. I find the trick is to build up your endurance so you can ride strong to Bear and continue that pace until the finish line.


Nice. That is a huge improvement. It is what I like about repeating these is beating yourself. Setting goals. I can already think of things I would like to do differently if I do it next year. 

Time to step back and set new goals. Did get back on the bike this AM though.


----------



## Trek_5200

NJBiker72 said:


> Nice. That is a huge improvement. It is what I like about repeating these is beating yourself. Setting goals. I can already think of things I would like to do differently if I do it next year.
> 
> Time to step back and set new goals. Did get back on the bike this AM though.



My goals for the coming year are to ride the drops more. Figure the improved aerodynamics and position would help in the decents and fast flats. I'm resisting learning to pace-line for the moment as I don't much like riding that close to other riders. I think getting my pace up from 15ish to 16 will be a lot harder than going from 13 to 15.

Have not been back on my road bike since Sunday, but I do ride a Dahon to work, but don't much consider that riding. This week will be modest, a 4.5 mile run in the park in the evening, and a 50ish ride through South Mountain Road/Tweed etc.. on saturday and maybe sunday weather permitting.


----------



## NJBiker72

Trek_5200 said:


> My goals for the coming year are to ride the drops more. Figure the improved aerodynamics and position would help in the decents and fast flats. I'm resisting learning to pace-line for the moment as I don't much like riding that close to other riders. I think getting my pace up from 15ish to 16 will be a lot harder than going from 13 to 15.
> 
> Have not been back on my road bike since Sunday, but I do ride a Dahon to work, but don't much consider that riding. This week will be modest, a 4.5 mile run in the park in the evening, and a 50ish ride through South Mountain Road/Tweed etc.. on saturday and maybe sunday weather permitting.


Pace lines can be scary. Even with good riders. Nearly went down in the NJ Fondo when a guy I had ridden with for years braked hard upon seeing a crash ahead of us. I had his wheel and braked hard. Too hard. But managed to stay up right. 

I think that a paceline would definitely help. In NJ they only time the climbs so you can ride as a group and race up the climbs. For NY to use teamwork you would need very evenly skilled teammates as the biggest benefit would be in that last 30 miles when it is fairly flat. A nice paceline or double paceline would be huge. On the other hand, the separators will be Bear, Gate Hill and that wall of a housing development. 

To practice them find friendly group rides. I was lucky to learn with some nice forgiving people. 

Riding in drops helps. Or getting more aero with arms on the hoods or bars but in a drop position. Thought about aero bars but was recommend not using them with a carbon handle bar. Solid advice but that position would speed things up.


----------



## Trek_5200

NJBiker72 said:


> Pace lines can be scary. Even with good riders. Nearly went down in the NJ Fondo when a guy I had ridden with for years braked hard upon seeing a crash ahead of us. I had his wheel and braked hard. Too hard. But managed to stay up right.
> 
> I think that a paceline would definitely help. In NJ they only time the climbs so you can ride as a group and race up the climbs. For NY to use teamwork you would need very evenly skilled teammates as the biggest benefit would be in that last 30 miles when it is fairly flat. A nice paceline or double paceline would be huge. On the other hand, the separators will be Bear, Gate Hill and that wall of a housing development.
> 
> To practice them find friendly group rides. I was lucky to learn with some nice forgiving people.
> 
> Riding in drops helps. Or getting more aero with arms on the hoods or bars but in a drop position. Thought about aero bars but was recommend not using them with a carbon handle bar. Solid advice but that position would speed things up.


Will never use aero-bars, and many club rides and events prohibit them for safety reasons. I think aero bars only make sense for time trials.


----------



## D&MsDad

inspectormorse said:


> The things I can improve is don't take 45 minutes overall in the break stations and get better at descending at high speeds. The latter is dangerous though and considering my conservative descending speed was 42mph... that's good enough for me.


42 mph doesn't sound that conservative to me, if you're not familiar with the descents. Especially coming down Perkins when there are other riders on their way up. The fastest I've ever gone was down Willow Grove road (although I started from the top, in Harriman, not at the point where Gate Hill road joins it). 

(Note that I did not do the ride, but I'm familiar with the roads because I ride them all of the time.)

Congrats on finishing, it was a gorgeous day for a bike ride.




----------------


----------



## stoked

If you want to get fast on descents then cross train on a mountain bike on single track at places like Ringwood or Allamuchy. It will improve your bike handling skills.


----------

